# My Golden WILL NOT jump!



## Mr.Jaxon (Nov 29, 2012)

Jaxon, My 8 month old Golden will not jump! This is becoming an issue since he is now 60 lbs. He will not even attempt to jump up into my pathfinder. As of now I have to try and pick him up and put him in the vehicle and being that I have back problems thats not a good thing. I am going to see if he will use a ramp but still trying to figure out why he will not even try to jump. He will not even jump on the bed. He puts his front paws up on the bed and waits to be put up on the bed. We had our Vet look him over, thinking maybe there was some hip issues but the vet said he appears fine. Of course the only way to know is to do a xrays/test.

Any thoughts?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

IMO its not normal for a young Golden to not jump at all if it's healthy. He doesn't even want to put himself up onto your bed? I think it's time for x-rays and tests.

I hope you'll keep us posted on how he's doing.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

as long as it was not too high, while Rose had her front legs on the bed I kept her head down so she can lift her back legs up. Once on the bed we played with her toys. Now she likes it because she can see out the window - she loves watching the birds especially. 
With the car I only allow the small Corolla. The bigger cars I will never encourage her to jump in. I bring her close enough that she has her front legs on and lift her back up. 
She is 5 1/2 months but cannot see myself letting her jump in the 4Runners or Suburban.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Rain is actually the same way. She's 9 months old and just now started to jump in the back seat of the car (it's more like a jeep type thing). She can jump down just fine...just not up. She does the same on my bed, she'll put her front paws up and make me lift her the rest of the way....She can jump on the couch just fine though....


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I got now Pixie to get in the car! But let me tell you that it took a LOT of treats, a LOT of encouragement (in a squicking voice!) and even a jump in dance!

Make sure that all is good when it comes to its health, and for the rest, dont give up and give him time!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have the hip xrays done just so you know what you are dealing with. I'm sure your vet did a flex/physical on him to check if the hips are loose, but that doesn't really help if the hips have bone changes. 

I'm trying to remember how high up pathfinders are... er, but most SUV's I'd consider a ramp anyway. Especially since you have a bad back. 

And at your house, invest in a step or something to help your dog get up and off the bed without jumping all the time. <- I had one way back when Jacks was a puppy and now Bertie's using it all the time. I don't care if they have good hips or not, I do not want them jumping up and off beds all the time.


----------



## Mr.Jaxon (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your opinions and great suggestions! I emailed the breeder to ask if Jaxon might have some type of accident that made him have a jumping phobia. The reason I asked that is because a few days after we got Jaxon I was brushing him and noticed a scar about 6" long that ran along the inside of his thigh. She emailed back and said he did not have any accidents and that none of her goldens jump.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Have you tried having him get a running start rather than putting his front paws on the bed, car, sofa etc and bringing the back legs up?


----------



## Georgieboy (Aug 5, 2012)

George has only just started jumping into the car and on the bed ( when he feels like it) and he's 15 months. I think in his case he just likes me lifting him lazy big lump LOL.


----------

